# Ebony tree pods



## twosees (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.dubiousdelights.com   I am new to the forum but an old smoker from way back. My question is has anyone used ebony tree pods for smoking. I know you can roast the seeds and they are edible. but can you use the pods for smoking?? I read somewhere that the pods can be ground as used for a coffee like beverage so I would like to think that they are usable as smoking wood. Thanks  Twosees

Have tried some dried pods by themselves. they produce a pleasant smelling grey smoke. Will try some chicken with them next


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF!  I can't find anything favorable with regard to smoking with ebony -- so I probably wouldn't risk it, even with just the pods.


----------

